# March 13' Official COTM Winner: Kingsal



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait I was sure I posted in this thread

In any case, congratulations king Sal! Car is looking sweet!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You for got the snickers mick ..a snickers and the smurfettes in bikinis would have put you over the top .
Dang dog you kissed that frog..


Congrats to you King Sal ..Be cool Keep cruzen and the new best wishes..who aa..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ummm I didn't submit sir. Time for a nap lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pass me a snickers lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Your Cruze will look like mine in December. You watch, congrats man beautiful Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Your Cruze will look like mine in December. You watch, congrats man beautiful Cruze.


If all goes well I will have a new Z06 in December


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Kingsal said:


> If all goes well I will have a new Z06 in December


You will keep the cruze? I want a second car as well but don't think Z06 fits in my budget yet lol.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

iKermit said:


> You will keep the cruze? I want a second car as well but don't think Z06 fits in my budget yet lol.


 I am going to sell the cruze most likely.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> I am going to sell the cruze most likely.


Well are you going to sell of some parts before you get rid of it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well are you going to sell of some parts before you get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Absolutely


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Kingsal said:


> Absolutely


Cool I wish it was sooner that December I am planning on buying a car next year I thought about a Corvette but I havnt decided completely.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome ride Joe! Congrats on the win!

I see your Z06, and I raise you a ZL1 Camaro. 

That's my next machine I hope, lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well are you going to sell of some parts before you get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I already called dibs on the roof rack. 


Congrats on the COTM win Joe. Well deserved. I'm glad you finally got some decent pictures taken that really show off the car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dibs on wheels... REMEMBER THIS POST !


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't lnow were calling dibs already lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

But since someones already got dibs on the rims there nothing else that you got that I need besthe injectiors but ill buy them new.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Awesome ride Joe! Congrats on the win!
> 
> I see your Z06, and I raise you a ZL1 Camaro.
> 
> That's my next machine I hope, lol.


Henessey Racing Twin Turbo kit, 1200 dynoed whp. That'd be an awesome race, power to weight ratio in the vette would be insane though! Wrangler is my new daily (2012)


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now go kiss a frog dog...cinderella will jump out and take all of your money ,now you can not mod that new car no more....ha ha ..Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> Henessey Racing Twin Turbo kit, 1200 dynoed whp. That'd be an awesome race, power to weight ratio in the vette would be insane though! Wrangler is my new daily (2012)


Henessey HPE1K 7.0L Twin-Turbo kit. 1028whp/1024wtq ZL1. Shorter low gears. 0-60 in under 3.

Bring it! lol..


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

congrats, the win was well deserved! Awesome cruze man!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

phantomknight321 said:


> congrats, the win was well deserved! Awesome cruze man!


Thanks a lot man


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks awesome. Front rotors look so small behind those wheels. Probably one of the best wheels I've seen on a Cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## abaker11 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Cruze looks awesome! Is that the "Black Pearl" finish?


----------



## metr01d (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm from VA too and was wondering if you ever get grief from the cops about the window tint or the tinted tail lights, or any problems w inspection? Also, Go Hokies!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

did you have adapters made for the 19mm to change from 5x105 to 5x114.3 (5x4.5)?
I know rim selection for the stock bolt pattern is tough to find anything decent.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

¿turbo upgrade? who does a real turbo upgrade?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

is this a self proclaimed winner after all it is your thread and you say you are the winner....


----------



## 1lowCruzee (Oct 23, 2013)

What size wheels? 18 or 19s? Im guessing 18s?


----------

